# A few deer pics.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Deer a group of bucks.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool. I didn't know they would hang out with turkeys.


----------



## Edwin (May 30, 2011)

Hi Moose,
Looks like this deer was posing for you  Where did you took these pictures?
Great pictures. Thanks for sharing with everyone.


----------

